
Office ambiance, for those of you who miss your cube - ohjeez
https://soundofcolleagues.com/
======
sacks2k
I started working remotely 10+ years ago specifically because I hated being in
a cubicle. The confinement felt like I was in school again and I always felt
like I was trapped and it ate away at my soul.

